# Quintet Bonding



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm bonding my trio with my two single rabbits. I'll be updating frequently so feel free to comment, ask questions, or offer advice. This is semi cross posted with another forum so if you recognize my bunnies say hi! 

*Bunny Guide:*
Frosted Pearl (white) English Lop = Monty
Opal (dusty) English Lop = Helo
Blue (grey) English Lop = Inara
Palomino Rabbit = Penny
Chestnut Agouti Rabbit = Dexter

*Day 1: Session 1 - The Introduction (Last night)*
We had them together for about 20 minutes. There was a bit of chaos at first. Monty growled and lunged at Inara. We kept intervening and petting both until things calmed down. All the while everyone else just kind of ran around smelling each other. After a bit Helo decided he wanted to hump Dexter backwards so we broke that up. He then took up humping Inara. We let him hump her for a little bit and then gently pushed him off so she wouldn't get mad about it. Helo seemed satisfied with the outcome and everyone settled in and mooshed together for the rest of the session. I didn't get any good video but I did manage to snag some pics:






















Overall, I'm really happy with how things went!


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 23, 2013)

Day 2: Session 1
Today's first session was about 2 hours long. It started out pretty awful but we did see some improvements by the end! Helo humped Penny and Dexter right of the bat. We let him do it and then pushed him off gently before they started getting upset. We put hay in the bonding pen and Helo and Monty ate together nicely for a few minutes... And then it all fell apart. Everyone started trying to fight with everyone else. My husband had taken off his gloves to make some coffee and came back in to help me. He ended up with a couple nasty bites. Always wear your gloves folks! 

I bought a small dog crate off craigslist because 3 or more bunnies would fit inside for stress bonding. We stressed Monty, Helo, and Inara together because they were having the most difficulty. They huddled together and after about 5 minutes of them sitting nicely we put them back with Dexter and Penny. Things improved quite a bit from there on out. Dexter, always the caretaker, even groomed Helo a little. We did a couple more rounds of stressing when some problems started cropping up again between Inara, Monty, and Helo. When we ended the session they were all hanging out without any issues. 

This is our current bonding set up. Ignore all the bonding mess >.< 


It seems to be working out pretty well right now. 

Pics from session:















I also realized that people on this forum are not familiar with me or my bonding experiences. I wanted to make sure I pointed out that my bonding methods may seem aggressive or extreme to some but I've never had a bunny get injured during bonding (sometimes us humans have not been as lucky!). If I ever felt their mental of physical health was in jeopardy I would not continue to bond. Safety is priority #1.


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 23, 2013)

Where'd these cute little critters come from? All breeders?


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey Zombie Sue! I recognize your name from BB  

- Dexter and Penny (the up eared rabbits) came from a local rabbit rescue. We adopted them as two single rabbits at the same time. If I remember correctly Penny was an owner surrender and Dexter was raised by the rescue with his siblings. 
- Monty ( white E-Lop) was found outdoors at my old place of employment. It was a really rural/industrial area that gets used a lot for pet "dumping". We caught him, tried to find his owner, but when no one claimed him we kept him. 
- Helo and Inara were purchased by someone we know though my husband's father for this last Easter. Afterwards the purchaser lost all interest in them and gave them to us.


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 23, 2013)

Yess! that forum isn't as active as this one, though, probably because they don't allow discussion of breeding? IDK, but it's nice to be in both lol. I don't recognize yours though, sorreee 

You're lucky you can tell what most of them are even though you only bought two of them. Sometimes I'm envious of people who know a lot about their rabbits x(


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 25, 2013)

*Day 3 Update*

Day 3:
Today's session was 4 hours long! 
Hour 1- More of the same in regards to Monty, Helo, and Inara fighting. We stressed bonded them off and on for most of this time. 
Hour 2 & 3- Was really good, no fighting. I did something I tell people not to do and used some small litter boxes (that we use as storage containers not as actual litter boxes) and filled when with hay. They all took turns munching and even though some of them hopped IN them no one seemed to be playing "king of the mountain". Some of them dozed together and Dexter groomed both Helo and Inara at different times.
Hour 4- They started bickering over the hay boxes and I took them away. We stressed Penny, Monty, Helo, and Inara because they were causing the trouble. Put them back in and the rest of the hour went really well with some cuddling and sleeping. 

I feel really good about today! 
Pics:


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 25, 2013)

*Day 3 pics continued:*


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 25, 2013)

This is amazing!!
I've had more bad experiences than good with bonding. 
They all look so adorable together.


----------



## JBun (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, you're brave! I have a hard enough time bonding two, I can't imagine doing 5! Despite the scuffles, they sure look like they are getting on pretty well. Beautiful rabbits! I hope it all works out.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Blue Eyes and JBun! I'm really happy with how things are going.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 26, 2013)

Day 4:
Three hour session today. 
Hour 1: Was Helo humpfest. He humped Penny, Inara, Dexter, and started to hump Monty but didn't. No fights at all until about 45 minutes in. Helo and Monty started having issues so we stress bonded them. Things settled down after that. 

Hour 2: Dexter groomed Helo and then nothing of note happened for the next 30 minutes or so. They just kind of hung out. A few almost fights happened but I just ended up petting whoever was getting agitated and nothing escalated. The highlight of this hour would have to be towards the end when Helo groomed both Penny and Monty. 

Hour 3: Opened up the pen some for them a bit and hid apple pieces all over their heads and behind their ears. They had fun sniffing and licking each other (cute!). After that they Helo, Inara, and Monty binkied around the pen (not really playing together just happy). 

Definite improvement! I'm so happy with how things are moving along. 

Pics:
The only thing I didn't like was the poopapalooza -_-


----------



## Azerane (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, I really have to admire your bravery for this. I've not tried to bond rabbits myself, but I've certainly heard plenty of horror stories. So it's amazing to know that everything is going really well for all 5 bunnies. Best wishes that it continues to progress well, will be interested to keep reading 

Loving the pictures too


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 26, 2013)

omg lol sorry about your floors.

Question about your stress bonding--are you doing car rides? (sorry if you already said) and do you put them in a carrier or how exactly do you transport them?


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Azerane!  Bonding gets less and less scary the more you do it. 

I'm glad people are enjoying the thread and pics.  

ZombieSue - Haha, thanks! They all have such great litter habits in normal situations but all the territorial pooping... -_- I had to sweep three times during bonding. I haven't done any car rides with them yet but you've got me thinking about doing one later. When I stress bond them I use a small dog crate and jostle, rattle, carry it, put it on an office chair and wheel it around, gently bounce it on the couch, set it up on a table (they don't like the height), etc... Just stuff around the house that makes them less happy with me but more comfortable with each other, lol. They don't stay mad though. One bit of apple and all is forgiven.  

When I move them into their bonding space I put the trio in the dog crate and the two singles in their own carriers. I let them all out in the pen at the same time. If I was going to take them on a car ride I'd put them all in a box or dog crate. This is mainly because my bunnies are on the larger side (42 lbs total). If they were smaller (or I had less of them) I would just use a regular carrier. 

I don't know if I mention previously but Monty, Dexter, and Penny are my trio and Helo and Inara are the singles I'm adding.


----------



## golfdiva (Oct 26, 2013)

Out of curiosity, will these rabbits actually be bonded, or are you hoping for peaceful cohabitation?


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 27, 2013)

Golfdiva - I'm not sure what you're asking exactly. 

The goal is for them to work as a long term functioning group with a developed social structure. With groups there may be some that are closer with specific others but none are left out and all are able to enjoy each other's company. Not all bonds are super cuddly, for example with my bonded trio. Penny and Monty play together, eat together, sleep together, do some mutual grooming, and hang out together but are not as cuddly with each other as they are with Dexter. 

 I want them to develop lasting relationships and a group dynamic not only tolerance.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 27, 2013)

Day 5:

3 hour session

Added litter boxes into the mix. They ran around playing "musical litter box" for about 10 minutes. We had a few scuffles between Helo and Monty so we stress bonded them. 30 minutes in everything had settled down and other than some minor altercations there was no more aggression. 

Penny groomed Helo
Helo groomed Monty
Dexter groomed Helo, Penny, and Monty

After about 2 hours Helo decided to hump everyone including Monty (the boss rabbit of the trio). About 30 minutes after that Helo groomed Monty. The rest of the session was spent munching on hay and hanging out. 

Pics:


----------



## golfdiva (Oct 27, 2013)

BunnyWabbit said:


> I want them to develop lasting relationships and a group dynamic not only tolerance.


 
That answered my question perfectly! Thanks!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 27, 2013)

Am just loving seeing all these buns together, I just love those long ears. I really do take my hat off to you, I have three and can´t imagine adding any more, have thought about it at times but worry about the issues of another one in the group. 

Hope that you reach your goal, certainly looks as though they are all reasonably OK together and things are progressing. Will look forward to following these five.


----------



## Troller (Oct 29, 2013)

I really like this thread. I enjoy reading bondings, but this many is a treat to see indepth. As for your methods, I don't find them aggressive. I notice different countries have different and successful ways they bond bunnies. When I bonded my two i used the slow method recommended around these parts and in hindsight I regret it a bit because i'm positive doing it the way your doing, or even a bit more aggressive would have succeeded better. Either way I wish you luck and look forward to a happy quintet bond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 29, 2013)

Day 6 & 7: Both 3 hours. 

Things are moving a long well. Everyone seems to be getting along for the most part. The only two that are really still fighting are Monty and Helo. My problem children -_- . Every once in a while Inara gets pulled in but I've been noticing it's only when one of the problem two lash out at her because she's nearby. 

I debating with myself on how to move forward from here. I'm thinking I'm going to try a much longer session. At least 6-8 hours and see if things get better the longer they're together or if they keep doing the nice for a while, fight, nice for a while, fight dance. If things improve the longer they are together than I think I'll move them to the next step. If things keep going like they are I'm going to try a long car ride with all of them and see if that improves things at all. 

Pics from the last session:


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you Chrisdoc and Troller!

Troller - I definitely agree that bonding methods seem to very from place to place and person to person. Bonding is something that I feel like I'm always learning more and more about. Even looking back over the past week I can see ways I would do things differently if I were to do this again. But hopefully, this is the last bit of bonding I will have to do for a while.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Nov 1, 2013)

Today is day 9 and things have been more of the same. I've been doing longer sessions and while there is more cuddling and less fights overall they still seem to be in the fight, nice, fight, nice cycle. The worst fighting that's happening is when two fight and then lash out at the bystander bunnies. That's when a group fight will break out. This has happened maybe once in the last 3 days. 

I really think the next step is to take the plunge into a round the clock session until bonded. Taking them away from each other at the end of a session is just "resetting" most of the progress they make during the session. I reached this point with my trio too. I'm going to start tomorrow because last night I didn't get much sleep and I'd like to get at least one full night before not having much of any for the next few days. I'm excited and nervous!


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Nov 1, 2013)

Pics from today:


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Nov 3, 2013)

I was going to start their cementing yesterday but my husband decided he wanted to finish building a new base for their semi-permanent pen which will end up being a part of their permanent home. It was very important to him to get that done for whatever reason. So I started cementing tonight (this morning)... At midnight. Yup... That's me! 

Too early to really tell how things are going they're mostly just exploring their new home/running around playing right now. Doing some ambiguous chasing that may or may not be play but is not really fighting. It's 4' X 8' and once they're bonded they'll have this and and a 4.6' X 3.5' two story Condo. Next month we're re-doing the flooring in the bunny room so they can have free roam of it. 

Pics:


We're using the shorter 24" tall pens because I can't reach into the taller ones if there's an issue.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks great to me, love those tunnels, I have one the same and the hay digging trays are so funny with them all lined up. I love the pic of one nicking the other´s hay haha. 

I can understand the lower pen height in case there´s trouble, as long as they can´t jump over, you should be OK. 

I tend to think that in groups of three or more, there´ll always be some niggles but as long as they are only that, I consider it not to be a major problem. 

Love seeing these five together and will follow them closely.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Chrisdoc! 

8 hours together so far and things have been going alright. The first 5 hours were on again, off again, for scuffles. But by 5:30 they started binkying around and playing together! So adorable. After that they snuggled together a bit. They "woke up" at 7:00 and played again. I fed them a bit ago and after eating together they are hanging out again. Everyone seems pretty comfy and there haven't been any fights for the last 3 hours.

Helo's spiky hair (he was sprayed with squirt bottle earlier)



Breakfast together:



Snuggles:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 3, 2013)

More great photos, love the spikey hair lol. 

I love seeing them all munching down together. What a great bunch :nod


----------



## Troller (Nov 4, 2013)

Well done. Seems like your having far less trouble with five then I had with two. A true testament to your bunny bonding skills!


----------



## Azerane (Nov 4, 2013)

So many bunnies! I love the picture of them all eating from the same food bowl, it goes to show that they are getting along


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 4, 2013)

Your buns are simply amazing!

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  

Things are going really great this morning. Almost 58 straight hours together (Day 13) and they're only having a few tiffs here and there. Nothing that I've had to intervene with too much. I think we're approaching the finish line on this whole adventure. I always forget how exhausting bonding is until I'm doing it again. I'm glad this is the last time I'll have to do it for a looooong while! 

Here's a pic of them eating their greens together last night. I didn't have anything large enough for all their veggies (5 big bunnies eat a lot) so I used one of our small litter pans that we use for storage (never been used for litter):



I look forward to getting more than naps again someday! Lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 5, 2013)

That is some bowl of salad lol. I just love seeing them all munching down together, there´s something quite lovely in seeing some many buns hanging out together.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Nov 6, 2013)

Feeding time is fun to watch. 

Well... I'm probably going to watch them for another day or so out of my own paranoia but I'm going to call them "officially" bonded! Watching them play together is just about the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 6, 2013)

I love watching my three play together so five must be even better :yes:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow! Five rabbits! It must be fun to watch them when they are out together.  Beautiful bunnies!


----------



## squidpop (Nov 9, 2013)

I enjoyed reading this thread. I am going to try bonding 4 together, 3 females that are not spayed with 1 male who is neutered. Where all yours neutered and spayed?


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone!  

Squidpop - I'm glad you enjoyed my thread. All of mine are spayed/neutered. Personally, I do not believe that bonding intact rabbits is very practical or safe. Sex hormones amplify territorial behaviors and can make bonding very difficult to impossible. The only intact bonds that I've seen be successful involved rabbits that had been together from a very young age. Even then, it's the exception not the rule in my experience.


----------



## squidpop (Nov 10, 2013)

BunnyWabbit said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Squidpop - I'm glad you enjoyed my thread. All of mine are spayed/neutered. Personally, I do not believe that bonding intact rabbits is very practical or safe. Sex hormones amplify territorial behaviors and can make bonding very difficult to impossible. The only intact bonds that I've seen be successful involved rabbits that had been together from a very young age. Even then, it's the exception not the rule in my experience.



Thanks for the tip on the spaying- I know how bad a rabbit fight can get - one of mine bit another through the bars of a divider of an out door pen and had to get stitches- emergency vet bill for a bad rabbit bite was much higher than spaying would have been. So I'll really look into spaying- (problem is I think where I live it will be $600 for 3 females to get spayed).


----------



## Bri (Nov 13, 2013)

Congrats on your quintet ! I love the pics!


----------

